# Towing A 298 Re With A Tundra Double Cab



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

We'll be picking up our new 298 RE next week, very excited. Dealer is recommended a Husky Center-Line hitch. I've seen lots of good and bad on this hitch online, seems like if it's setup and used properly, it's ok? What is everyone's thoughts on airbags for the tundra for a trailer of this size? Necessity or Nice to have or no advantage? Any advice on the best brake controller? Anything else we should be considering? Thanks and what a great site you all have!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I would reccommend the Equalizer 4 point and a Prodidy brake controler, cant comment on the Tundra but it should handle the tt fine.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

x2 on the Prodigy, very good controller. I have a Reese Dual Cam WDH and it works very good for me, have lots of people using the Equalizer, so with either you should be good. No experience with the Husky Centerline. You are going to have likely over 800 lbs on the hitch, so the airbags might be a good idea. Some OBers have used them with good success.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> x2 on the Prodigy, very good controller. I have a Reese Dual Cam WDH and it works very good for me, have lots of people using the Equalizer, so with either you should be good. No experience with the Husky Centerline. You are going to have likely over 800 lbs on the hitch, so the airbags might be a good idea. Some OBers have used them with good success.


wa
more likely 1300-1400 on the hitch. My 295RE has 1200 on the hitch with empty water tanks, 1350 with full fresh water. the 298RE starts with higher tongue weight. The 298RE is about 800lbs empty. Add 60lbs of propane and batteries (70-140lbs) and your almost at 1000lbs. then add your other stuff. Go for a trunnion bar setup, round bars only go to 1200lbs and you'll likely need more than that.

We have the reese DC trunnion bar setup and it works great, takes a little work to get it setup up right, but works great. BTW, don't trust a dealer to install a WD setup correctly. You'll need to adjust it after you load everything anyway.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree on using 1200 pound bars and either a Reese Dual-Cam or Equalizer. The 298RE tongue weight is about the same as our 301BQ. When I weighed it after delivery, the tongue came in at 940 pounds with ful propane, one battery, an electric tongue jack, and two slide-out awnings. Loaded up you'll be well over 1,000 pounds. I don't have airbags in my Tundra and initially thought I would need them, but it doesn't look like it. Unless you throw a lot of stuff in the back of the truck you should be ok.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> wa
> more likely 1300-1400 on the hitch. My 295RE has 1200 on the hitch with empty water tanks, 1350 with full fresh water. the 298RE starts with higher tongue weight. The 298RE is about 800lbs empty. Add 60lbs of propane and batteries (70-140lbs) and your almost at 1000lbs. then add your other stuff. Go for a trunnion bar setup, round bars only go to 1200lbs and you'll likely need more than that.
> 
> We have the reese DC trunnion bar setup and it works great, takes a little work to get it setup up right, but works great. BTW, don't trust a dealer to install a WD setup correctly. You'll need to adjust it after you load everything anyway.


You'll likely have to do some cargo positioning to stay under the payload capacity of the Tundra. Not that the Tundra still won't be fine, but if being within spec matters, it's something you'll want to check out at the scales.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the 298RE is just about the longest Outback TT that Keystone manufactures at 35' 2". Only the 312BH is longer by a few inches. You'll definitely need a good hitch with sway control. Don't let the dealer talk you into a friction sway bar because that just won't do the job. We saw the 298RE in person for the first time when we picked up our 301BQ, and it's a great floor plan for those who don't need bunks.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> I agree on using 1200 pound bars and either a Reese Dual-Cam or Equalizer. The 298RE tongue weight is about the same as our 301BQ. When I weighed it after delivery, the tongue came in at 940 pounds with ful propane, one battery, an electric tongue jack, and two slide-out awnings. Loaded up you'll be well over 1,000 pounds. I don't have airbags in my Tundra and initially thought I would need them, but it doesn't look like it. Unless you throw a lot of stuff in the back of the truck you should be ok.


I'd recomend going with a trunnion bar setup, and at least 1200lbs bars. Reason is that if you find 1200lb bars aren't enough, and you have a round bar setup, you need to go to a whole new trunnion bar setup since 1200lbs are the heaviest round bar's available, if you start with trunnion bars, all you need to do is get stiffer bars. Also, I'm not a fan of the latest Reese round bar system. it doesn't allow much tilt, and even if the bars are adequate you may not be able to get enough tilt and be out of adjustment range. Other round bar systems don't have the limitations of the Reese round bar.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

KTMRacer said:


> I agree on using 1200 pound bars and either a Reese Dual-Cam or Equalizer. The 298RE tongue weight is about the same as our 301BQ. When I weighed it after delivery, the tongue came in at 940 pounds with ful propane, one battery, an electric tongue jack, and two slide-out awnings. Loaded up you'll be well over 1,000 pounds. I don't have airbags in my Tundra and initially thought I would need them, but it doesn't look like it. Unless you throw a lot of stuff in the back of the truck you should be ok.


I'd recomend going with a trunnion bar setup, and at least 1200lbs bars. Reason is that if you find 1200lb bars aren't enough, and you have a round bar setup, you need to go to a whole new trunnion bar setup since 1200lbs are the heaviest round bar's available, if you start with trunnion bars, all you need to do is get stiffer bars. Also, I'm not a fan of the latest Reese round bar system. it doesn't allow much tilt, and even if the bars are adequate you may not be able to get enough tilt and be out of adjustment range. Other round bar systems don't have the limitations of the Reese round bar.
[/quote]
Absolutely - get the sturdiest setup you can from the start and you won't have to make changes down the road. Our trunnion bar hitch has been a great performer from day one.


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for all the responses. I noticed not much comment on the Husky Center-Line. Is that a lack of familiarity due to few of them out on the road or a recommendation not to use them? Thanks again!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

ktm3ten said:


> thanks for all the responses. I noticed not much comment on the Husky Center-Line. Is that a lack of familiarity due to few of them out on the road or a recommendation not to use them? Thanks again!


We have and love our Reese Dual cam. I just don't have any experience with the husky or equalizer setup to make any valid comments or comparisons. I'll again re emphasize, don't expect the dealer to do a good setup on whatever you buy, my two trailers were no exception. Sad to say, but I've helped adjust lots of setups that were awful from the installer. In every case they were hardly transferring any weight, hence not doing much good. Several you could easily snap up 1000lb bars without jacking up the trailer with the tongue jack!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

danny285 said:


> I would reccommend the Equalizer 4 point and a Prodidy brake controler, cant comment on the Tundra but it should handle the tt fine.


This is the combo we are using with our 298RE and a 2008 F-150. We have no sway and it tows great. Congrats on the new and beautiful Outback! We love ours.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

We just purchased this same outback (298re) last month and are going to take it out this weekend for it's first test run. Can't wait! Anyways. I purchased it online new and had to drive 2 hrs away to pick it up. It is replacing out old 26ft Forest River travel trailer we totaled this past Memorial Day weekend (Google "correct tire inflation for travel trailer tires). Anyways, my dealer suggested a Reese Dual Cam hitch and I have a Prodogy controller installed in my truck. I am pulling with a F150 5.4 crew cab 2006. After signing all the paperwork and leaving the dealership I was bit nervous pulling out of the dealership with this behemoth camper. It seemed like twice the size of my old one. But, to my surprise, it was great to pull. No sway at all. I let some tractor trailers pass and didn't feel a thing! I also passed some tractor trailers and still, smooth sailing. My previous camper used a Reese friction bar and I will NEVER go back so such an inferior hitch. Hope this helps out in your decision and enjoy the new rig! Great choice!


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

summergames84 said:


> I would reccommend the Equalizer 4 point and a Prodidy brake controler, cant comment on the Tundra but it should handle the tt fine.


This is the combo we are using with our 298RE and a 2008 F-150. We have no sway and it tows great. Congrats on the new and beautiful Outback! We love ours.
[/quote]

X2 I have the same trailer with the same setup with no airbags on a Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Hemi. Pulls great (way better than the 08 28RSDS I had)! Good luck and enjoy the new TT


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

baileys crib said:


> I would reccommend the Equalizer 4 point and a Prodidy brake controler, cant comment on the Tundra but it should handle the tt fine.


This is the combo we are using with our 298RE and a 2008 F-150. We have no sway and it tows great. Congrats on the new and beautiful Outback! We love ours.
[/quote]

X2 I have the same trailer with the same setup with no airbags on a Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Hemi. Pulls great (way better than the 08 28RSDS I had)! Good luck and enjoy the new TT








[/quote]

Just thought I'd offer an update. I haven't towed much or far, but so far, the Tundra DC with Husky Center-Line hitch pulls pretty well. 65MPH is comfortable, but in corners you can definitely feel the trailer pushing the truck around. As with many things, setup of brake control is critical and so far, it seems mine was setup pretty well. I'll keep updating as we tow further, but so far, so good. SHHH...don't tell my wife, I'm still angling for a 3/4 ton Duramax.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

> SHHH...don't tell my wife, I'm still angling for a 3/4 ton Duramax.


 you won't go back to a 150...love my upgrade.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pulling a 277RL with a Tundra 5.7L DC, Reese WD with Dual Cam and 1200lb bars with no problems. Airbags IMO are a waste. With the WD set correctly, you shouldn't get that much squat in the back. Adjust it so the front height is at Tundra specs, forget the rear and go camping. Once the WD is right, bags and/or springs are just for asthetics and are not going to increase the towing or payload capacity of the truck. I get about an inch of squat with mine and I can live with that. My tongue weight is probably more than yours because of the front BR slide. I havn't weighed it, but I'm guessing it's close to 1000lbs. Truck pulls like a mule.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I have no experience with a Husky Hitch, I have had a Reese with friction bar and now have an Equalizer with sway control I just purchased a used F150 truck that has a brake controller built into the dash and is interfaced with the transmission and hydraulic system. Ford claims it provides sway control by applying braking to the correct disk brake. (All four wheels have disk brakes.) Ford introduced this in 2009, my truck is a 2010.

I have looked at a Husky Hitch and I am quite impressed with what I consider to be elegant design and robust manufacturing. The person who had it had just purchased a new Outback and the dealer had installed this hitch. I would consider the Husky at least the equivalent of the Equalizer and I think I would prefer it. It is not an inferior hitch that your dealer is trying to pawn off on you in my opinion.

I think the reason that you don't hear more about it is that it is new and most of us have Reese or Equalizer hitches.

Rowland


----------

